# Good Place To Find Used Parts????



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Is there somewhere online other than Ebay to find used parts?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one place that might help you out. Good luck.
http://www.e-gunparts.com/dept.asp


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Gun Parts*

Numrich (Gun Parts Corp) and Brownells both carry parts, Brownells new parts only. For older guns, try Dixie Gun Works.

Dave Clements Custom Guns makes new parts for older Ruger three-screw guns.

And, larger gun shows usually have dealers selling parts.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I have bought a couple items from Hoosier Gun Works and have been satisfied.

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/barrels.html


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll give them a look.


----------

